
Four tips for learning how to program - illdave
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3014-four-tips-for-learning-how-to-program
======
simon_weber
On the usefulness of mailing lists: when I'm stuck on something, transforming
the problem so someone else could understand it usually leads me to a
solution. So many times I've written up an email asking for help, and then
scrapped it because of a new insight while writing.

~~~
brider
This is why they say teaching is a great method for cementing your memory. It
forces you to master whatever you're explaining so that you can explain to
someone else in a way they can understand it.

------
pointyhat
One from me:

Stop reading HN and 37signals blogs and write some code. Doing is learning.

~~~
fp
To be fair: That is actually #1 in the list.

